# newbie just joined



## ducati998 (Aug 9, 2008)

just joined so thought i,d say Hi to everyone,  first experience with Audi and so far very impressed, have the new TTs Roadster in Black, with black/red leather interior , loving every moment i get roof down , will post pics when i figure out how to :?


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

hi and welcome to the forum

don't forget to join the TTOC www.ttoc.co.uk

Mark


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Harv3y (Jun 2, 2008)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## Sexy TT (Jul 1, 2008)

Welcome to the forum, nice to have a new member.................


----------



## rabTT (Nov 14, 2006)

Hi *ducati998* and welcome 

I'm not that far from you actually and soon to be a little closer (Gullane). Keep an eye on the latest on Scottish meets as we're a kinda friendly bunch in a league of gentlemen way .. kidding, hope to see you soon 8)


----------



## Audi Gorebridge (Feb 3, 2008)

Hi ducatti998

Welcome to the forum 

Another local TTr , If you fancy an outing on Sunday we are heading to perth to a car show just let me know.

Cheers


----------



## LadyBlue (Aug 11, 2008)

Hi Ducatti998...welcome.....I guess from your log on that you also have 2 wheels and used to getting your knee down in the winding roads. Hope you have as much fun in your TT :wink:


----------



## ducati998 (Aug 9, 2008)

Hi yes into two wheels as well as four, be another couple of weeks before i,m back in Bonny Scotland ( Working in Dubai at present 28 on 28 of ) so hoping for some decent weather when i get home ,will keep my eye on the events section and if i,m home and anything on i will certainly turn up , looking forward to meeting up with some of the other Audi members


----------

